# Apple not happy with Rogers over the iPhone plan pricing?



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Via the Boy Genius Report:

Apple not happy with Rogers over iPhone plan pricing? : Boy Genius Report

This information via Smitherseen Blog:


> Here are the tidbits I have managed to glean from my source within Rogers (And I'll let you draw your own conclusions):
> 
> First, an employee of Apple Canada sends a text message to my source that says something to the effect of: "You guys are screwed for iPhone," but will not respond to multiple replies asking for clarification.
> Next, an employee at competing handset manufacturer RIM (Blackberry's parent) sends my source a text soon after saying there are rumours of an Apple-Rogers fallout.
> ...


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Gee, I wonder what they're going to talk about at iPhone boot camp…


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

I am really pissed off if there will only be 15-20 handsets per store on the launch day. 

I'll just have to get there early i guess...


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Why not just wait a few weeks? I guarantee Rogers will have to cave on this one. Unless you have money burning a hole in your pocket for the next three years.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> Why not just wait a few weeks? I guarantee Rogers will have to cave on this one. Unless you have money burning a hole in your pocket for the next three years.


BUT I WANT ONE NOW!!! YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND! I HAVE NO SELF CONTROL, I ADMIT IT! I JUST WANT ONE!!!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Well, I would imagine Uncle Teddy is counting on that. Remember what happened when Anakin Skywalker became too ambitious…


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Lmao

I do however believe that SOMETHING is going to happen.. Rogers will change their plans... but they need to do it soon, so that word will spread, and people will be excited/plan to buy on July 11th. 

It would be smarter to change the plans before July 11th as oppossed to after.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I sense a disturbance in the Force. 

It would be better _for Rogers_ to change its plans before July 11, which would also make it look wimpy. I don't care when they change it, as long as they change it. Think about it: those who paid $600 for an iPhone last year will surely be PO'd that a better one is now available for a third of the price. Patience usually pays off.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> I sense a disturbance in the Force.
> 
> It would be better _for Rogers_ to change its plans before July 11, which would also make it look wimpy. I don't care when they change it, as long as they change it. Think about it: those who paid $600 for an iPhone last year will surely be PO'd that a better one is now available for a third of the price. Patience usually pays off.


Well, I don't really think I'd respond like that to a price change... I mean, I was paying $90 for 25MB of data for my BlackBerry not even a month ago. When they changed the plans and I could start paying $30 for 300MB, I was pretty happy!


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

uPhone said:


> It would be smarter to change the plans before July 11th as oppossed to after.


Why would it be smarter? It would be a gesture of goodwill to be sure, but I expect there will be plenty of people purchasing phones on launch day with existing plans. I'm starting to see the "Who is lining up?" threads already.


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

Don't you think Apple would have demanded to know what the plans were going to be before they gave the rights to Rogers? Seems very un-Apple like not to have EVERY aspect under control.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

johnnyspade said:


> Why would it be smarter? It would be a gesture of goodwill to be sure, but I expect there will be plenty of people purchasing phones on launch day with existing plans. I'm starting to see the "Who is lining up?" threads already.


Well I mean, if all the sudden right now they changed the plans, more people would want to get it. This means that these people will be able to participate in "the launch" and buy their iPhones on the day it comes out. But if they announce new plans after, people won't be so rushed to come and buy an iPhone. Rigggggggght?


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

slicecom said:


> Don't you think Apple would have demanded to know what the plans were going to be before they gave the rights to Rogers? Seems very un-Apple like not to have EVERY aspect under control.


Maybe they thought we'd just accept it like we've been accepting all of the other crappy plans from Rogers. 

BUT WE WONT ACCEPT IT!!! (Ok I will, I really want one, but you guys won't, right?) :lmao:


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Ok in the comments section of the report on the Boy Genius Report I found this, by someone who claims to be a Rogers Dealer:



> On Jul 6, 2008 @ 5:34 pm, Rogers Dealer Said:
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know that the staff issue mentioned above was limited to only
> 
> ...


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

As I posted in the other thread, this rumour of limiting the iPhone in Canada makes no sense to me as it relates to Apple. 
It's obvious to me Rogers could care less about the iPhone right now. Not a whole lot of promotion. Rogers knows people will buy it and will want the iPhone at whatever the cost. 
Rogers also knows they are the ONLY game in town when it comes to being able to carry the iPhone. Telus and Bell are talking about changing but not until at least 2010, 2011.
So what does Rogers care if Apple pulls the plug on the deal or limits the phone? It's no skin off Rogers back. They just tell customers to complain to Apple.
If the iPhone is limited or gets pulled, then Canadians again have to buy a jailbroken phone. So what carrier to they have to use? Rogers. So Rogers cashes in no matter what. Apple pulls the plug and Rogers still benefits.
Apple can't make Rogers do anything because Rogers is the only carrier able to provide the iPhone.

We the consumers have to make the stand. We have to keep the pressure on Rogers to lower fees. That's the only way it changes.


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

uPhone said:


> Well I mean, if all the sudden right now they changed the plans, more people would want to get it. This means that these people will be able to participate in "the launch" and buy their iPhones on the day it comes out. But if they announce new plans after, people won't be so rushed to come and buy an iPhone. Rigggggggght?


I don't think Rogers, or Apple, is worried about demand. I think this is why the price plans were launched as they are in the first place. Why sell something for half price when you know people will buy it at full price? I do think what you will see, as a result of bad publicity, is Rogers adding a bit more value to what they initially announced but I wouldn't expect drastic changes. Besides, I'm not sure they'll even have enough stock to meet the initial demand anyway.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

johnnyspade said:


> I don't think Rogers, or Apple, is worried about demand. I think this is why the price plans were launched as they are in the first place. Why sell something for half price when you know people will buy it at full price? I do think what you will see, as a result of bad publicity, is Rogers adding a bit more value to what they initially announced but I wouldn't expect drastic changes. Besides, I'm not sure they'll even have enough stock to meet the initial demand anyway.


I agree - I didn't make it clear that I am okay with the price, and I know Rogers wont change that. It IS the value that I'm not okay with. I want unlimited data. Or at the very least, higher data caps (say 25GB for the $115 plan)


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

well Apple better fix them!!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Why wouldn't Apple just sell the iPhone in Canada without any support from cell companies? It seems to do well in countries that prohibit locked phones... why not here? Or is the cost just not palatable when it's not absorbed into some sort of plan?


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

uPhone said:


> Maybe they thought we'd just accept it like we've been accepting all of the other crappy plans from Rogers.
> 
> BUT WE WONT ACCEPT IT!!! (Ok I will, I really want one, but you guys won't, right?) :lmao:


Just who are you??

A sycophant, or worse, a shill??

I would feel somewhat more at ease if you didn't just join-up last month.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

Would Apple pull the Plug?


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

uPhone said:


> Via the Boy Genius Report:
> 
> Apple not happy with Rogers over iPhone plan pricing? : Boy Genius Report


This so-called report is BS.

Rogers would have told Apple *months* ago what their pricing plans were going to be. Apple has no problem with what Rogers is charging Canadians.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

iJohnHenry said:


> Just who are you??
> 
> A sycophant, or worse, a shill??
> 
> I would feel somewhat more at ease if you didn't just join-up last month.


Oh get over yourself.

I'm excited to buy the iPhone - not everyone plans to wait until Rogers changes it's plans before they buy their iPhone.

What does my having joined last month have anything to do with anything? I'm not showing you this report from the Boy Genius with any opinion or belief/disbelief of the article. I posted it for those of you who do not read the Boy Genius Report and otherwise would not have heard this, which may be untrue or may not be untrue, who knows, who cares - it's news.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

Rogers should give the iPhone for free with 3 year contract at 60+ a month?


----------



## webterractive (Jun 13, 2008)

*I don't know what to think*

Apple seems to be taking some sort of corporate responsability because we Canadians are stupid enough to pay for a telephone just because its an iPhone. Hey! look girls I have an iPhone, I cannot take you for dinner cause I have to pay for a hefty monthly rate, but hey am I cool now?


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

I think you guys are reading a lot into something that is likely false. Since everyone's so quickly buying into this one though.. here's another though along the same line

Rogers new PR firm is out on the web supplanting information to create artificial supply problems and in turn additional launch day hype.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

This is BS

sorry

its just some rumor/theory to get people more mad at Rogers

most Rogers will have plenty of stock

dont worry


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

Drizzx said:


> I think you guys are reading a lot into something that is likely false. Since everyone's so quickly buying into this one though.. here's another though along the same line
> 
> Rogers new PR firm is out on the web supplanting information to create artificial supply problems and in turn additional launch day hype.


lol --- now this I DO believe!


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

KMPhotos said:


> lol --- now this I DO believe!


Me too... seems like something they'd do.


----------



## vicks.99 (Oct 26, 2007)

The iphones are already in the Rogers warehouses all around Canada. Trust me. Maybe in the weeks afterwards the supply might be lower then usual but as for launch day, there should be a ton of phones on hand.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

vicks.99 said:


> The iphones are already in the Rogers warehouses all around Canada. Trust me. Maybe in the weeks afterwards the supply might be lower then usual but as for launch day, there should be a ton of phones on hand.


You think so? I hope so.. I don't know that I'll be able to get there early so hopefully they'll have some around!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Even if they don't, it takes, what, two days to ship them from the US? I really don't think we have to worry about supply. But if Rogers was so keen on selling this thing in Canada, why haven't they done much for promotion? And for that matter, why hasn't Apple? Why can't these fancy new Apple stores sell their own product? Something is rotten in the state of Denmark, methinks.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> Even if they don't, it takes, what, two days to ship them from the US? I really don't think we have to worry about supply. But if Rogers was so keen on selling this thing in Canada, why haven't they done much for promotion? And for that matter, why hasn't Apple? Why can't these fancy new Apple stores sell their own product? Something is rotten in the state of Denmark, methinks.


Promotion hasn't started in the US either - that "Hallway" ad we've all seen, apparently has yet to be aired. But nonetheless I agree with you


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

vicks.99 said:


> The iphones are already in the Rogers warehouses all around Canada. Trust me. Maybe in the weeks afterwards the supply might be lower then usual but as for launch day, there should be a ton of phones on hand.


Not likely. when Apple launched the 2G - FedEx helps them until just barely prior to the 6PM launch and then delivered them. I HIGHLY doubt that apple had sent a bunch of iPhone"s to Ted's warehouse space at Ingram Micro prior to Thursday....

Stu


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

shonline said:


> Not likely. when Apple launched the 2G - FedEx helps them until just barely prior to the 6PM launch and then delivered them. I HIGHLY doubt that apple had sent a bunch of iPhone"s to Ted's warehouse space at Ingram Micro prior to Thursday....
> 
> Stu


Someone said this on the original article comment board:



> According to CBC, a fedex plane just landed at Pearson International with iPhones on board. It was only a Boeing 737-800 coming from Los Angeles via Chicago. Very unlikely that Apple would get the entire space of that plane, which makes me think that there are probably only a couple thousand on board (for all of Ontario)


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

uPhone said:


> Via the Boy Genius Report:
> 
> Apple not happy with Rogers over iPhone plan pricing? : Boy Genius Report
> 
> This information via Smitherseen Blog:


Hooey. I wen tot my local Rogers in Oakville in the same day as Steve;s keynote. The manager was very well aware of what was coming and WAY BACK THEN, told me that supplies would be VERY limited. Maybe a dozen for his store only. This was back when it was announced folks!

I think supply has been known for along time and this all is a bunch of crazy fabricated hype....

Any of us who know show Apple is on a product launch would be VERY surprised if this were true.

Stu


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

uPhone said:


> Someone said this on the original article comment board:


Can You post a link?

And secondly - this means nothing. do you think one FedEx plane is all that will arrive over the next few days with iPhones? Maybe these were on the way to Timmins, Thunder Bay and such.

I also FULLY expect that we will see the Apple Stores in Canada announce that they will sell them as well. Don't think Stevie and the crew wi;l short their own supply chain.

Stu


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

shonline said:


> Can You post a link?
> 
> And secondly - this means nothing. do you think one FedEx plane is all that will arrive over the next few days with iPhones? Maybe these were on the way to Timmins, Thunder Bay and such.
> 
> ...


Here's a link: Apple not happy with Rogers over iPhone plan pricing? : Boy Genius Report


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

What do you suppose releasing or leaking a tidbit like "reduced iPhone supplies" would do for an iPhone hungry market?

Is it possible this leak is a calculated end around to the ridiculous plan pricing snafu, and trying to generate people beating down the doors again, on July 11? _OMG only 10 per store!!! WTF, If I am not there day 1, I won't get one. I am lining up!!!_

Still I will wait.
Nothing's changed.


----------



## webterractive (Jun 13, 2008)

That's right little sheep quash the rumors, make Ted smile....beejacon


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

webterractive said:


> That's right little sheep quash the rumors, make Ted smile....beejacon


Baaaaa Haaaaa

Yeah thanks. Hate Ted. Really do. He heeps Ricciardi around running the Jays.

But you know, I have waited for more than a year for iPhone. Sorry pal, but I am certainly excited about the gadget and hope to be able to snag one on Friday, as PRIOR to all the crap about the plans, I was supposed to leave the country on the 9th of July. Changed plans the day of Steve's keynote to the 12th just to get one.

So, you can understand, I am certainly hoping I can get product on the 11th...


----------



## webterractive (Jun 13, 2008)

*iPhone or Not*

It doesn't matter whether the phone gets distributed in the masses or becomes in short supplies the issue here is that people are getting hosed. This is not good for Apple since they have a big goal (investor driven) to make sure that EVERYONE has an iPhone. This cannot happen in a market where the data prices will drive most consumers away and take away the point of having full-web capabilities in your hand. Rogers of course doesn't share Apple's views regarding the iPhone but is more interested in the financial side of it. The logic of signing the phone on for three years to retrieve and add to the profit margin based on ridiculous data+voice plans that a handfull of idiots want to pay for. The phone was touted in WWDC for its professional capabilities but Rogers is branding it as a cool fashion accessory that can be used o post on Facebook. They've done this with the Blackberry Curve, and the Nokia N95 8GB two other fully functional phones reduced to this Facebook idiocy that has plagued Canadians who are always looking for some sort of identity to relate to.


----------



## webterractive (Jun 13, 2008)

*But...*

If you can afford it go for it. I was going to actually purchase one and I was looking forward to this phone and is the reason I didn't purchase one in April, but with the data prices I don't think I can afford it, and I don't really need it. I'll stick with my Samsung P-207 and iPod touch hooked to what ever wifi I can get.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

How do you seriously drive up interest in a product already seriously hyped, for free, by the buying public, even if people don't like the terms of sale?

'Leak' rumours of short supply.

Brilliant.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

HowEver said:


> How do you seriously drive up interest in a product already seriously hyped, for free, by the buying public, even if people don't like the terms of sale?
> 
> 'Leak' rumours of short supply.
> 
> Brilliant.


Agreed. This rumour sounds odd especially back in June Apple and some analysts were saying there wouldn't be any supply issues for launch.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Sounds like something Rogers new PR/Crisis firm would dream up. 

I don't think there will be any supply problem. With the exception of a handful in this forum and HoFo, I haven't talked with anyone yet who is hot to trot to get hosed by Rogers. Folks are backing off in droves. The word is out.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

heres the ad inside stores (some)


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

uPhone said:


> Via the Boy Genius Report:
> 
> Apple not happy with Rogers over iPhone plan pricing? : Boy Genius Report


Anybody who actually believes this report is true is WAY too stupid to be on this forum.


----------



## tacsniper (Aug 27, 2007)

This rumor is aboslutely STUPID!! Rogers/Fido would have received their inventory by now. Rogers warehouse staff should be packaging the boxes up and ready for shipping in the next few days (if not already). Stores should have them no later than Thursday night. So I highly doubt Apple can divert their inventory when its already in Rogers warehouses.

HOWEVER, Apple might divert some of the inventory that is currently enroute back to Apple's warehouse due to lower than expected demand (after seeing all the petitions and comments on the internet).

I am going to guess there should be ample supply for launch, but maybe a little bit short supply after the first week or two.


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

Kind of of topic. I called Apple in the US to find out info about GPS on the 3G. When I told her I was from Canada she said "Sorry to hear that" I said "Why are you sorry" She replied "I hear you are not getting a fair plan through Rogers" So of course I had to chat even though she technically should have told me to call Apple Canada but she was extremely nice. She mentioned for us Canadians to "hang in there" Of course I had to ask why she would say this and Of course she replied "I am not in a position to say at this time but things will look up and Canada will be able to enjoy the phone the way it was meant to be used" 

Anyways you can take the comments how you would like but I would have expected maybe a Canadian Apple employee to have some insight not the Americans..lol. Also GPS so it won't cost an arm and leg can be used without using Data by downloading the maps via wifi before you leave the home/office. This is the one feature I am pretty excited for.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

*This one I believe!*




krug1313 said:


> Kind of of topic. I called Apple in the US to find out info about GPS on the 3G. When I told her I was from Canada she said "Sorry to hear that" I said "Why are you sorry" She replied "I hear you are not getting a fair plan through Rogers" So of course I had to chat even though she technically should have told me to call Apple Canada but she was extremely nice. She mentioned for us Canadians to "hang in there" Of course I had to ask why she would say this and Of course she replied "I am not in a position to say at this time but things will look up and Canada will be able to enjoy the phone the way it was meant to be used"
> 
> Anyways you can take the comments how you would like but I would have expected maybe a Canadian Apple employee to have some insight not the Americans..lol. Also GPS so it won't cost an arm and leg can be used without using Data by downloading the maps via wifi before you leave the home/office. This is the one feature I am pretty excited for.


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

Was that sarcastic HowEver???..lol.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

what would an american employee know about canada


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

She seemed to "be in the know" about our current situation. Yes this info is available on the web but she either has a fascination with our country or really knows there could be some change to the plans. Only time will tell.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

krug1313 said:


> Was that sarcastic HowEver???..lol.


Actually, no.


----------



## webterractive (Jun 13, 2008)

That's true, rumors like this could fuel mayhem and get the cattle to sign their lives off for an iPhone. Like in my earlier rant; if you really need an iPhone then line up and get one. Though after 12months you can look back and reflect if it truely is worth it.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

For the record, 

I have no opinion on this rumour in terms of whether it's true or not - I'm just relaying the news.


----------



## webterractive (Jun 13, 2008)

There are rumors everywhere for products like these, I mean who really knows for sure, but one thing that is certain is that its not secret that Rogers seriously needs to change their plans to reflect a more fairer price for the iPhone, but then again their strategy could pay off and see really high demand.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Without an unlimited data plan, this is a no-brainer. If you want to use the iPhone the way it was meant to be used, without worrying about how much data you might have left, you'll be paying through the nose at the end of the month. Are there a lot of masochists out there? Why would you want to do that to yourself?

When Rogers offers unlimited data like the rest of our friends have in the civilized world, THEN it will be a worthwhile thing to purchase. You're a fool if you sign on to what's being offered. A fool and his money are soon parted.


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

The one thing that Rogers is doing that is decent is to send a text message to the user advising they have used 80% or 100% of their Data for the month. I could potentially see issues though with people not receiving these text messages. I still say give even the first month or two unlimited to see where everyone is comfortable with their data use. From there you choose which plan is right for you.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

krug1313 said:


> The one thing that Rogers is doing that is decent is to send a text message to the user advising they have used 80% or 100% of their Data for the month. I could potentially see issues though with people not receiving these text messages. I still say give even the first month or two unlimited to see where everyone is comfortable with their data use. From there you choose which plan is right for you.


Why not just give unlimited data with all the plans like other countries do? Why must we have at best a trial period? If Rogers wants the exclusive deal, it had better step up to the plate and get with the game. Apple is known for service and getting what you pay for, not for surcharges and extra fees.


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> Apple is known for service and getting what you pay for, not for surcharges and extra fees.


Provided you pay for it, of course


----------



## webterractive (Jun 13, 2008)

Rogers makes insane amounts of money on data, thats why there won't be any unlimited data rates. With the new Blackberrys and the iPhone coming being able to support full webpages they'll make a killing on the data cost alone. So you either ration your data and pay your $75 or go for gold and pay the $115 or a la carte $0.50 for the first 60MB, and then $0.30 after. Do the math:

oops, I'm 10MB over the limit of 400MB, in BC that would be:

10MBx$0.50per MB=$5.00+tax (in BC 12%)
100MBx$0.50per MB=$50.00+tax (in BC 12%)

not to say the $0.15 per extra sms cause you only get 75 100 sms over is $15.00+tax (in BC 12%). But then again its an iPhone, the most over-hyped phone and people will be willing to pay $115 for 36months+tax+fees+carbon tax+and being Canadian tax....


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

*There is official word now that Apple plans to ship the iPhone 3G to Canada ONE BY ONE. This is confirmed at the following video, which demonstrates the shipping process: Click here*


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

uPhone said:


> Ok in the comments section of the report on the Boy Genius Report I found this, by someone who claims to be a Rogers Dealer:





> ...Canada happens to be one of the lowest per capita users of cellphones in the world,...


BaHaHaHa!!!

Know why? Because Canadian voice & data plan prices suck! And not just for the iPhone.



> ...I look forward to seeing you in store soon...


Not f'ing likely...


----------



## sigmund (Nov 15, 2005)

My cousin is one of the district managers for the Burnaby, Coquitlam, New Westminister area of Rogers stores/kiosks and he can confirm that Rogers Corporate sent a memo regarding all additional "iPhone launch" sales staff that were hired to help out with the July 11th release be terminated effective immediately. 

Something is definitely going down.


----------



## phphreak (Jul 7, 2008)

*Very Frustrating*

Seriously, can't some of you who are going to try and buy an iPhone on Friday see the writing on the wall. WAIT and the prices will come down! It doesn't take a genius to realize things are going to change if we hold out.


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

sigmund said:


> My cousin is one of the district managers for the Burnaby, Coquitlam, New Westminister area of Rogers stores/kiosks and he can confirm that Rogers Corporate sent a memo regarding all additional "iPhone launch" sales staff that were hired to help out with the July 11th release be terminated effective immediately.
> 
> Something is definitely going down.


Well if that is truly the case, then that is bad news for us. It means Rogers understands they screwed up but are not willing to fix it in the short term.


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

phphreak said:


> Seriously, can't some of you who are going to try and buy an iPhone on Friday see the writing on the wall. WAIT and the prices will come down! It doesn't take a genius to realize things are going to change if we hold out.


You know, given this news... if true, I wouldn't hold my breath on what your saying happening anymore. I don't think Rogers is going to change their entire business profit model for the sake of 1 phone. Especially when there is no one else out there that can offer it.

What incentive do they have? Perhaps it's foolish of us to think that Rogers will sacrifice millions or billions in revenue just so they can offer twenty to thirty thousand iPhone fans a reasonable deal.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Drizzx said:


> You know, given this news... if true, I wouldn't hold my breath on what your saying happening anymore. I don't think Rogers is going to change their entire business profit model for the sake of 1 phone. Especially when there is no one else out there that can offer it.
> 
> What incentive do they have? Perhaps it's foolish of us to think that Rogers will sacrifice millions or billions in revenue just so they can offer twenty to thirty thousand iPhone fans a reasonable deal.


I don't think you understand, If we had unlimited data in ALL the plans, that would make the WORLD of difference.

Lower the price, more people will buy, it's common business practice. High prices bring the high rollers, but normal prices bring EVERYONE. They won't lose a penny. Their profit would increase exponentially. <--- that's a pretty big incentive.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Drizzx said:


> You know, given this news... if true, I wouldn't hold my breath on what your saying happening anymore. I don't think Rogers is going to change their entire business profit model for the sake of 1 phone. Especially when there is no one else out there that can offer it.
> 
> What incentive do they have? Perhaps it's foolish of us to think that Rogers will sacrifice millions or billions in revenue just so they can offer twenty to thirty thousand iPhone fans a reasonable deal.


But don't forget it's not just 30,000 customers that they gain by giving us unlimited data for cheaper. It's a positive reputation that they gain, and it's trust that they gain. People will flock from Bell and Telus if Rogers offered an iPhone plan similar to AT&T.


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

uPhone said:


> But don't forget it's not just 30,000 customers that they gain by giving us unlimited data for cheaper. It's a positive reputation that they gain, and it's trust that they gain. People will flock from Bell and Telus if Rogers offered an iPhone plan similar to AT&T.


<cough> When has Rogers ever cared about trivial things such as reputation and trust?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Perhaps it's time for ALL cell phone users in Canada to speak up about the gouging that takes place with price plans, including Blackberry's and others. Just because it's been the norm doesn't mean it has to continue to be that way. Maybe iPhone wannabe-users are just the first group to speak up.


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

Elric said:


> I don't think you understand, If we had unlimited data in ALL the plans, that would make the WORLD of difference.
> 
> Lower the price, more people will buy, it's common business practice. High prices bring the high rollers, but normal prices bring EVERYONE. They won't lose a penny. Their profit would increase exponentially. <--- that's a pretty big incentive.


Man I hate to argue Rogers side, but you're arguing something you just can't possibly know and nor or do I for that matter. I'd agree with you if bandwidth was unlimited, but...

this breaks down to supply and demand. If their network cannot currently handle the traffic created by lets say a million data devices having unlimited access (because were not just talking about iPhones here), then they would have far more demand than they could supply.

Think about it like oil. Why is the price of oil going up? To curb demand.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

fjnmusic said:


> Perhaps it's time for ALL cell phone users in Canada to speak up about the gouging that takes place with price plans, including Blackberry's and others. Just because it's been the norm doesn't mean it has to continue to be that way. Maybe iPhone wannabe-users are just the first group to speak up.


TOTALLY Agree with you there... the high prices have been here for so long and people think its "normal" or comparable to elsewhere... well, callerID & voice mail are std features in many countries!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Drizzx said:


> Man I hate to argue Rogers side, but you're arguing something you just can't possibly know and nor or do I for that matter. I'd agree with you if bandwidth was unlimited, but...
> 
> this breaks down to supply and demand. If their network cannot currently handle the traffic created by lets say a million data devices having unlimited access (because were not just talking about iPhones here), then they would have far more demand than they could supply.
> 
> Think about it like oil. Why is the price of oil going up? To curb demand.


If that's the case and so many people want increased bandwidth, then the number of iPhones and iPhone wannabe's they sell will help to pay for the faster transmission networks. Supply and demand, as you say.

Also, there's a good chance that Telus and Bell may well want to build their own 3G networks and give Rogers a run for its money. Rogers would be well-advised not too pi$$ off its customer base at this point.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

fjnmusic said:


> If that's the case and so many people want increased bandwidth, then the number of iPhones and iPhone wannabe's they sell will help to pay for the faster transmission networks. Supply and demand, as you say.


My point exactly. If something sells well, and makes you tons of money, then it's best to stay stocked up. You know... to make even MORE money.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

uPhone said:


> I have no opinion on this rumour in terms of whether it's true or not - I'm just relaying the news.


Unsubstantiated and patently obvious BS is news now?

I thought that was only Fox.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

chas_m said:


> Unsubstantiated and patently obvious BS is news now?
> 
> I thought that was only Fox.


Calm the hell down. Your sarcastic attitude is a little overwhelming here, all-knowing one.


----------



## katbel (Apr 20, 2008)

uPhone said:


> BUT I WANT ONE NOW!!! YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND! I HAVE NO SELF CONTROL, I ADMIT IT! I JUST WANT ONE!!!


People like you keep alive Rogers

Hold on, buy an iPhone in US

We have to stand united against Rogers and give them a lesson...not our money!!!


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

katbel said:


> People like you keep alive Rogers
> 
> Hold on, buy an iPhone in US
> 
> We have to stand united against Rogers and give them a lesson...not our money!!!


yes. hold on lil buckaroos


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

katbel said:


> People like you keep alive Rogers
> 
> Hold on, buy an iPhone in US
> 
> We have to stand united against Rogers and give them a lesson...not our money!!!


Rogers has 7 million cell phone customers. They seem to be doing their bit as well.

How will the US iPhone work? If it's the 3G, it has to be unbricked before it leaves the store, and it will be locked to AT&T.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

uPhone said:


> Calm the hell down. Your sarcastic attitude is a little overwhelming here, all-knowing one.


lol! I like his humor.. gets past the typical Canadian polietness.. beejacon


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

The whole article and issue is TOTAL BS!

There is NO way Apple is in any way, shape, or form "punishing" Rogers for their current rate plans.

Even a hint of anything of the kind is so anti-trust, Apple's lawyer's heads would be spinning.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

psxp said:


> lol! I like his humor.. gets past the typical Canadian polietness.. beejacon


You aren't saying that because his invective was directed at an American guest in our country, were you?


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

guytoronto said:


> The whole article and issue is TOTAL BS!
> 
> There is NO way Apple is in any way, shape, or form "punishing" Rogers for their current rate plans.
> 
> Even a hint of anything of the kind is so anti-trust, Apple's lawyer's heads would be spinning.


You don't know Apple very well, do you?


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

slicecom said:


> You don't know Apple very well, do you?


Or what Anti-trust is used for


----------



## Stealth68 (Jun 27, 2008)

guytoronto said:


> The whole article and issue is TOTAL BS!
> 
> There is NO way Apple is in any way, shape, or form "punishing" Rogers for their current rate plans.
> 
> Even a hint of anything of the kind is so anti-trust, Apple's lawyer's heads would be spinning.


What exactly are you trying to say? How is Apple exhibiting anti-trust behavior?


----------



## tleveque (Jul 3, 2008)

Ok, I actually work for a Rogers retail store here in Montreal.
I have not hear about a memo to fire any additional employee this morning. In fact some of them are still here this morning doing the regular formation.

And also, we learned that the iPhone shipment will only arrive late on Thursday directly from Apple. So the rumor can be true... But here we have hear nothing about that. By boss doesn't believe that. He told me that we will have plenty of units for Friday.


----------



## tleveque (Jul 3, 2008)

Ok, did you believe my last message?

If yes, this is the proof that anybody can say anything and the rumor will spread!
Because, of course, I am not working for Rogers and I don't have any info.

So to all the people saying they know someone that know someone that his father is working for Rogers and bla bla bla.... we want a proof! Or stop spreading false rumors!

Until we see an actual real statement from Rogers or Apple, all of this is only a rumors. That is it!




tleveque said:


> Ok, I actually work for a Rogers retail store here in Montreal.
> I have not hear about a memo to fire any additional employee this morning. In fact some of them are still here this morning doing the regular formation.
> 
> And also, we learned that the iPhone shipment will only arrive late on Thursday directly from Apple. So the rumor can be true... But here we have hear nothing about that. By boss doesn't believe that. He told me that we will have plenty of units for Friday.


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

tleveque said:


> Ok, I actually work for a Rogers retail store here in Montreal.
> I have not hear about a memo to fire any additional employee this morning. In fact some of them are still here this morning doing the regular formation.
> 
> And also, we learned that the iPhone shipment will only arrive late on Thursday directly from Apple. So the rumor can be true... But here we have hear nothing about that. By boss doesn't believe that. He told me that we will have plenty of units for Friday.


This rings far truer to me. As I said previously, there is NO way that Apple has handed over any stock to Rogers yet. They would never do that.

As I also said before, my local Rogers manager told me from day one that there would be limited supply on the 11th. Not sure who is right on this, but perhaps it will vary by location.

The last big question here is actually about the Apple Retail Stores.

Can anyone really see them NON selling this? It would be the first time in the history of their retail ops that an Apple branded product was not for sale in the store. This is a hard one for me to get my head around....

Stu


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

shonline said:


> This rings far truer to me. As I said previously, there is NO way that Apple has handed over any stock to Rogers yet. They would never do that.
> 
> As I also said before, my local Rogers manager told me from day one that there would be limited supply on the 11th. Not sure who is right on this, but perhaps it will vary by location.
> 
> ...


True, though I can believe Apple would divert the extra iPhones to Europe if they feel it'll be more profitable there, but not completely cut out Rogers of which they already made a reseller agreement with. Basically if there was a number Apple already agreed on, they'll get roughly that number for launch, but availability from there might depend on how well rogers is at selling the iPhone, as it is right now its more profitable to export to Europe than a country's who dollar is now about on par with the US.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I don't believe the correction. I think somebody just reminded you about your NDA... : )



tleveque said:


> Ok, did you believe my last message?
> 
> If yes, this is the proof that anybody can say anything and the rumor will spread!
> Because, of course, I am not working for Rogers and I don't have any info.
> ...


----------



## tleveque (Jul 3, 2008)

HowEver said:


> I don't believe the correction. I think somebody just reminded you about your NDA... : )


Ah! Ah! Nice try!


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Drizzx said:


> Or what Anti-trust is used for





Stealth68 said:


> What exactly are you trying to say? How is Apple exhibiting anti-trust behavior?


Anti-trust in Canada is regulated under the Competition Act:

Refusal to Supply
Competition Bureau - Refusal to supply


> There is no absolute obligation on any business to supply to, or buy a product from, another business. However, under certain circumstances, if your business refuses to supply another business or another business refuses to supply you, the Competition Act may apply.


There is a lot more information available at:
Competition Bureau - Home

There is enough law in place for lawyers to have a field day with this issue if it was ever true.


----------



## corey111 (Jul 9, 2007)

shonline said:


> The last big question here is actually about the Apple Retail Stores.
> 
> Can anyone really see them NON selling this? It would be the first time in the history of their retail ops that an Apple branded product was not for sale in the store. This is a hard one for me to get my head around....
> 
> Stu


People are debating picketing and protesting the iPhone because of its horrible plans, maybe apple wont sell it at its own store because it doesnt want people with signs infront, that would hurt its reputation and not exactly be the PR they are looking for.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

Just came across this ...
Canadian Iphone peddler told off by Apple - The INQUIRER

for whatever it's worth.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

HowEver said:


> I don't believe the correction. I think somebody just reminded you about your NDA... : )


Zing!


----------



## reinspire (Jul 3, 2008)

corey111 said:


> People are debating picketing and protesting the iPhone because of its horrible plans, maybe apple wont sell it at its own store because it doesnt want people with signs infront, that would hurt its reputation and not exactly be the PR they are looking for.


I think it's important to note that it hasn't been announced in any country other than the US that the iPhone 3G will be carried in Apple retail stores. So this isn't specific to Canada or Rogers/Fido. Check out the "where to buy" section of the iPhone site for several different countries and you'll see what I mean.

Apple - iPhone - Where to Buy


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

jamesB said:


> Just came across this ...
> Canadian Iphone peddler told off by Apple - The INQUIRER
> 
> for whatever it's worth.


Dear God. It's not worth a damn thing as it's simply a third hand account of the exact same story.

Just because it gets repeated ad infinitum doesn't make it true.

Doesn't *anyone* have any critical thinking skills any more?


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

HowEver said:


> You aren't saying that because his invective was directed at an American guest in our country, were you?


no,no.. because I personally think Canadians are too polite. Coming from Downunder, I've found over the past 5+ yrs living here that I'm likely to speak my mind, and be straight up about it.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

My feelings on the iPhone plans in Canada...

RIPOFF


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

psxp said:


> no,no.. because I personally think Canadians are too polite. Coming from Downunder, I've found over the past 5+ yrs living here that I'm likely to speak my mind, and be straight up about it.


Canadians : The North Americans no one cares about (thus why in a tricky situation of americans traveling, claim themselves to be canucks )


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

ShawnKing said:


> Doesn't *anyone* have any critical thinking skills any more?


You give too many people too much credit. Why think, when you can let others think for you?


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

guytoronto said:


> You give too many people too much credit. Why think, when you can let others think for you?


That's what marketing is all about  (you think half the crap we sell would sell otherwise?)


----------



## Stealth68 (Jun 27, 2008)

guytoronto said:


> Anti-trust in Canada is regulated under the Competition Act:
> 
> Refusal to Supply
> Competition Bureau - Refusal to supply
> ...


Taking a snippet out of context does not even come close to proving your case... In most markets around the world Apple sells the iPhone as 'the Internet in your pocket!' Previously its terms of service included that most carriers make available reasonable 'unlimited data plans,' in order to have a best experience with their product. With Rogers being the odd company out, they would appear to be breaking that tradition and Apple would have cause to refuse to sell the phone to them...

Under What Circumstances Would the Competition Act Apply?
• the would-be customer shows that the business has been substantially affected, or that he is unable to carry on business, because they cannot obtain adequate supplies of *a product on usual trade terms;*
• the inability to obtain adequate supplies must result from a lack of competition among suppliers; (Rogers owns the currently only available GSM Network in Canada - The iPhone is a proprietary product of Apple) 
• the would-be customer must be willing and able to meet the supplier's usual trade terms; (Apple can clearly show that their usual trade terms include 'unlimited data.')

So again your point is??


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> You give too many people too much credit. Why think, when you can let others think for you?


(sigh) I know....but the eternal optimist in me keeps hoping...

Anyone got a gun I can borrow to kill him?


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Stealth68 said:


> Taking a snippet out of context does not even come close to proving your case...


Yet you do the exact same thing in your response. If you read through the entire Competition Act, you would see there is a lot more to it than this one article.



> the would-be customer must be willing and able to meet the supplier's usual trade terms; (Apple can clearly show that their usual trade terms include 'unlimited data.')


It has nothing to do with "usual" terms. Apple entered into a business contract with Rogers. If that contract explicitly states that Rogers MUST offer "unlimited data", and Rogers doesn't deliver, then Apple is going to do a lot more than "divert a couple shipments". Rogers would be in breach of contract, and would most likely feel the wrath of Apple Legal.

If that contract does NOT specifically state that Rogers must offer unlimited data, then Roger's lawyers will have their hands full figuring out every way they could sue Apple for breaching their side of the contract (supplying iPhones for the market).

In the world of big business, you just can't change the rules mid-game. The whole Apple / Rogers game has been going on for quite a while. Lawyers have been ironing out details for months. If you think that Apple decided to change the way they play the game a week before the iPhone launch, you are quite naive.



> So again your point is??


Think beyond your gut hatred of Rogers.


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

uPhone said:


> Via the Boy Genius Report:
> 
> Apple not happy with Rogers over iPhone plan pricing? : Boy Genius Report
> 
> This information via Smitherseen Blog:


Now the Italians are upset as well:

Italian customers furious at expensive European iPhone deal | 9 to 5 Mac


Hey - maybe Apple will divert the Italian iPhones to Canada!!


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

Rogers needs to show some leadership and announce all of the details for the iPhone. Especially for existing customers who aren't currently eligible to upgrade.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

It looks like the spin has begun.. usual story about apple not happy.. etc.. 

Then this popped out at me in the article:


> Rogers is disputing those reports. "I can confirm that Canada's inventory of iPhone 3G has remained the same throughout our announcements," spokesperson Elizabeth Hamilton told BetaNews.
> She further said that the company does not comment on petitions and rumors generally, but did cite *customer feedback showing "great demand"* for the device.


----------



## mrhud (Oct 30, 2007)

*Just as an FYI*

Here is a link to a company in Montreal that sells unlocked phones:

Cellulaire en Gros inc.

I was thinking of going to them prior to the announcement at WWDC for a Curve or something similar. 

So, I'll be checking out this link on Friday.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

mrhud said:


> Here is a link to a company in Montreal that sells unlocked phones:
> 
> Cellulaire en Gros inc.
> 
> ...


stop spamming all the forums with your link

this is the second after hofo


----------



## mrhud (Oct 30, 2007)

ericlewis91 said:


> stop spamming all the forums with your link
> 
> this is the second after hofo


It's not spam. It's relevant info. Take it easy.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

mrhud said:


> It's not spam. It's relevant info. Take it easy.


It's spam. Take off.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

ShawnKing said:


> Just because it gets repeated ad infinitum doesn't make it true.
> 
> Doesn't *anyone* have any critical thinking skills any more?


Uh, we are talking about the *same* Apple that's been sticking it to the resellers for years, are we not? How many threads have come and gone that criticize Apple's hoarding of their own products to stock their own store shelves while 3rd party resellers wait?

And didn't Apple also bitch-slap ATI a while back?

Rumor or not, let's just say it's quite possible Apple could/would do the same to Rogers. Apple doesn't openly criticize other companies (except MS), they just quietly punish them.


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

mrhud said:


> Here is a link to a company in Montreal that sells unlocked phones: Cellulaire en Gros inc.


Anyone notice the price of the phone on that site? And you thought Rogers was expensive...


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

MannyP Design said:


> Uh, we are talking about the *same* Apple that's been sticking it to the resellers for years, are we not? How many threads have come and gone that criticize Apple's hoarding of their own products to stock their own store shelves while 3rd party resellers wait?
> 
> And didn't Apple also bitch-slap ATI a while back?
> 
> Rumor or not, let's just say it's quite possible Apple could/would do the same to Rogers. Apple doesn't openly criticize other companies (except MS), they just quietly punish them.


Interesting point. Maybe Apple is diverting supply to their Canadian Apple Stores? Maybe a big announcement to come about taking measures to ensure their customers get served on the 11th?


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

ruffdeezy said:


> Rogers needs to show some leadership and announce all of the details for the iPhone. Especially for existing customers who aren't currently eligible to upgrade.


What are you talking about? I am an existing customer of Rogers and I have been told by Rogers that I am eligible for the $199 price -- only 1 year into my 3 year contract. 

However I am a "preferred customer" if this makes a difference.

Also, has anyone considered the cost and time it would take to outfit the 6 Apple stores in Canada with the computer systems to contact the server that allows them to make account changes? Not to mention that they would have to get new employees who know how to handle wireless services.


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

HowEver said:


> I don't believe the correction. I think somebody just reminded you about your NDA... : )


LOL. The best way for one to stick to an NDA is for one to never mention signing one.


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

uPhone said:


> Also, has anyone considered the cost and time it would take to outfit the 6 Apple stores in Canada with the computer systems to contact the server that allows them to make account changes? Not to mention that they would have to get new employees who know how to handle wireless services.


Well they have certainly set up all of their US Stores to sell them (way more stores) and found a way to make it work. Why not here as well?

Again, this would be the first time in the history of Apple Retail operations that an Apple branded product has not been offered in store. That would be very odd.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

shonline said:


> Again, this would be the first time in the history of Apple Retail operations that an Apple branded product has not been offered in store. That would be very odd.


Not really, seeing how Apple Retail has only been in business for seven years. It's still a very young venture.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

shonline said:


> Well they have certainly set up all of their US Stores to sell them (way more stores) and found a way to make it work. Why not here as well?
> 
> Again, this would be the first time in the history of Apple Retail operations that an Apple branded product has not been offered in store. That would be very odd.


The problem is that today is Monday and launch day is Friday. Having just visited the new Apple Store in Edmonton, they still don't know if they will carry them. There really isn't enough time to train the new employees - in my opinion. But who knows. We'll all find out soon enough.


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

guytoronto said:


> Not really, seeing how Apple Retail has only been in business for seven years. It's still a very young venture.


That is my point. In the seven years of having a bricks and mortar apple retail locations - this would mark the first time that those retail locations did not sell and Apple branded product.

A huge surprise given the product in question.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

MannyP Design said:


> Uh, we are talking about the *same* Apple that's been sticking it to the resellers for years, are we not? How many threads have come and gone that criticize Apple's hoarding of their own products to stock their own store shelves while 3rd party resellers wait?
> 
> And didn't Apple also bitch-slap ATI a while back?
> 
> Rumor or not, let's just say it's quite possible Apple could/would do the same to Rogers. Apple doesn't openly criticize other companies (except MS), they just quietly punish them.


Any chance these iPhones will be diverted…to Apple Stores instead of Rogers wireless and Fido outfits? So far, in Edmonton at least, nobody has ever sold newer Apple products than WestWorld, the only real Apple reseller for the past 20 years or so. I wouldn't be surprised if you can get an iPhone that can run WiFi and set up a voice/minutes contract with the carrier of your choice on Friday. Now _that_ would send a message to Rogers.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

KMPhotos said:


> The problem is that today is Monday and launch day is Friday. Having just visited the new Apple Store in Edmonton, they still don't know if they will carry them. There really isn't enough time to train the new employees - in my opinion. But who knows. We'll all find out soon enough.


I'll take untrained Apple Store employees over untrained Rogers employees any day of the week.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

uPhone said:


> What are you talking about? I am an existing customer of Rogers and I have been told by Rogers that I am eligible for the $199 price -- only 1 year into my 3 year contract.
> 
> However I am a "preferred customer" if this makes a difference.
> 
> Also, has anyone considered the cost and time it would take to outfit the 6 Apple stores in Canada with the computer systems to contact the server that allows them to make account changes? Not to mention that they would have to get new employees who know how to handle wireless services.


As long as they're not using PC's as thgeir business computers, I'm sure they'll be fine.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Called Rogers. 

A very nice rep told me that she can confirm that Rogers is fully stocked and that she does not forsee only 10-15 phones per store.


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

uPhone said:


> Called Rogers.
> 
> A very nice rep told me that she can confirm that Rogers is fully stocked and that she does not forsee only 10-15 phones per store.


That is good news EXCEPT that they are i no way REALLY fully stocked as Apple hasn't sent Fedex out yet with the units late Thursday/ Thursday nigh...


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I promise you, hand on heart, the Apple Stores WILL sell the iPhone.

Next you people will be telling me that iPods will no longer be carried in Apple Stores. Puh-lease.


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

chas_m said:


> I promise you, hand on heart, the Apple Stores WILL sell the iPhone.
> 
> Next you people will be telling me that iPods will no longer be carried in Apple Stores. Puh-lease.


With this I COMPLETELY agree. Maybe someone will listen to you Chas_M!!

However, if one wanted to be worried, you could wonder WHEN they will sell it. In time for launch? I certainly DO think so - but one never knows.

Methinks more info comes tomorrow.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

chas_m said:


> I promise you, hand on heart, the Apple Stores WILL sell the iPhone.
> 
> Next you people will be telling me that iPods will no longer be carried in Apple Stores. Puh-lease.


What? "iPods will no longer be carried in Apple Stores"?? 

SAY IT ISN'T TRUE! CHAS_M SAID IT AND I'M QUOTING HIM DIRECTLY!! HE WOULD KNOW IF ANYONE WOULD BECAUSE HE'S VERY SMART AND ONLY A LITTLE BIT SMUG!! STOP THE PRESSES!! WE NEED TO START ANOTHER PETITION!


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I went to the Rogers store this afternoon. No posters, nothing. Seems as if they do not even want it here.

I guess they get commissions on phone sales, and maybe a higher percentage from RIM's crapberry.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> What? "iPods will no longer be carried in Apple Stores"??
> 
> SAY IT ISN'T TRUE! CHAS_M SAID IT AND I'M QUOTING HIM DIRECTLY!! HE WOULD KNOW IF ANYONE WOULD BECAUSE HE'S VERY SMART AND ONLY A LITTLE BIT SMUG!! STOP THE PRESSES!! WE NEED TO START ANOTHER PETITION!


Well, Chas_M certainly IS the all-knowing one! He knows all! This is HIS forum and he strives to provide accurate information for all of us to see. He provides the NEWS. Oh, excluding Fox News of course...


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

uPhone said:


> Well, Chas_M certainly IS the all-knowing one! He knows all! This is HIS forum and he strives to provide accurate information for all of us to see. He provides the NEWS. Oh, excluding Fox News of course...


You may dismiss him, if you wish.

But he at least has been here for a while, and not foaming at the keyboard, as you have been.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

iJohnHenry said:


> You may dismiss him, if you wish.
> 
> But he at least has been here for a while, and not foaming at the keyboard, as you have been.


Forgive me, for my dislike of people who feel they are entitled to being an a-hole to the rest of the people on the forum because of their post count. As if anyone here is better than anyone else. Please.

Including yourself.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

uPhone said:


> Forgive me, for my dislike of people who feel they are entitled to being an a-hole to the *rest of the people on the forum because of their post count.* As if anyone here is better than anyone else. Please.
> 
> Including yourself.


Why is it that people who have no other recourse attack the post count? As if that actually means anything... Move along.

I got 20,000 posts on another forum that I haven't been on as long as EhMac? Does it mean anything in debating an argument? No.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

kb244 said:


> Why is it that people who have no other recourse attack the post count? As if that actually means anything... Move along.
> 
> I got 20,000 posts on another forum that I haven't been on as long as EhMac? Does it mean anything in debating an argument? No.


For some people, obviously, it gives them a false sense of entitlement - that their opinion is correct, that everything is obvious, etc. 

Why is it that people who have no other recourse attack the sign up date? As if that actually means anything... move along.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Eye Phone eh? Think Rotary!*



uPhone said:


> Well, I don't really think I'd respond like that to a price change... I mean, I was paying $90 for 25MB of data for my BlackBerry not even a month ago. When they changed the plans and I could start paying $30 for 300MB, I was pretty happy!



Jeez, now you must be wetting thy knickers .... you'll now get nearly 600MB for your $90. Wow. Xmas hath cometh early !

iPhone.
Bah Humbug!
There are much more important communication issues on the western extremities of the Great White North!

Local calls MUST be preceded by the area code. 

I just wish we didn't have to add area code for local calls here now ... my poor finger is being worn to the bone ... poor little digit is being called upon to do a lot of 'walking' on the old, sexy midnight black rotary phone!


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

iJohnHenry said:


> You may dismiss him, if you wish.
> 
> But he at least has been here for a while, and not foaming at the keyboard, as you have been.


You know, if people want to go out and buy the iPhone on the 11th let them. I look forward, eager with anticipation at the prospect of reading the "OMFG!!! MY PHONE BILL /CRY /BANKRUPT" posts on August 11th.

On a side note, we're all on the same side, its Rogers we hate, need I remind folks


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

I won't be posting one of those threads. Why is everyone assuming that the people here postign their plans to buy the iPhone on July 11th are unaware of the fact that we are being provided an insufficient amount of data and a horrible price? WE KNOW, WE GET IT! 

Just let us be! If anything, let us be the ones you live vicariously through as you sit mumbling with your iPhone 2G with un-upgradable 1.0.1 software, while you're downloading apps from the app store and playing with GPS and exploring 3G....... oh wait.....


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

uPhone said:


> I won't be posting one of those threads. Why is everyone assuming that the people here postign their plans to buy the iPhone on July 11th are unaware of the fact that we are being provided an insufficient amount of data and a horrible price? WE KNOW, WE GET IT!
> 
> Just let us be! If anything, let us be the ones you live vicariously through as you sit mumbling with your iPhone 2G with un-upgradable 1.0.1 software, while you're downloading apps from the app store and playing with GPS and exploring 3G....... oh wait.....


Maybe it just makes more sense to avoid Rogers/iPhone threads in general?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

kb244 said:


> Why is it that people who have no other recourse attack the post count? As if that actually means anything... Move along.
> 
> I got 20,000 posts on another forum that I haven't been on as long as EhMac? Does it mean anything in debating an argument? No.


But you _could_ be compensating for something…


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

kb244 said:


> Maybe it just makes more sense to avoid Rogers/iPhone threads in general?


Exactly. I'd definitely advise that you do this.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

uPhone said:


> Exactly. I'd definitely advise that you do this.


 I'm not the one ultimately getting pissed off over little forum spats


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Better pissed off than pissed on, I always say. 

Although some people are into that, I hear.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

uPhone said:


> I won't be posting one of those threads. Why is everyone assuming that the people here postign their plans to buy the iPhone on July 11th are unaware of the fact that we are being provided an insufficient amount of data and a horrible price? WE KNOW, WE GET IT!
> 
> Just let us be! If anything, let us be the ones you live vicariously through as you sit mumbling with your iPhone 2G with un-upgradable 1.0.1 software, while you're downloading apps from the app store and playing with GPS and exploring 3G....... oh wait.....



Oh no, not vicariously.....I confess to 'ulterior motives' .. I hope the hype pushes the stock over $200. Then I'll sell a hundred or so... upgrade the ole boat with a new furler, dodger et al ...


----------



## fuzzyface (Oct 17, 2006)

*I had to throw in my 2 cents...*

Canadians hoping for iPhone salvation may be disappointed


----------



## fuzzyface (Oct 17, 2006)

*But then again...our comrades in Finland, Denmark, Norway, and Sweeden are feeling*

iPhone 3G prices and plans for 20 countries
our pain...


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Am I the only one sees that opening, altering contents and repacking seems a little silly due to a small petition? Apple wouldn't waste the manpower. Rogers scare tactic? Way more likely.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Elric and fuzzyface: were you guys like separated at birth or something?

Money talks, BS walks. If Rogers doesn't get many people to buy an iPhone, I think you might see sparks fly with Apple. It will mean Rogers will have blown a perfect opportunity in a market that's crying out for an Apple product, and Apple would be well within its rights to pull the plug on Rogers due to lack of promotion and prohibitive business plans. Who knows, it might even violate NAFTA on the grounds that Rogers is using protectionist tactics to dissuade people from buying an American product over a Canadian one like RIM's BlackBerry.

Call me crazy, but I don't think this is small potatoes for Steve Jobs and Apple. Band publicity is bad publicity. They don't want the iPhone to go the way of the Newton in any market, especially their closest trading partner.


----------



## Iqueld (Jul 5, 2008)

Reply to thread name: No one (besides Rogers) is happy over the iPhone plan pricing.


----------



## hugerobots! (Sep 24, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> It will mean Rogers will have blown a perfect opportunity in a market that's crying out for an Apple product, and Apple would be well within its rights to pull the plug on Rogers due to lack of promotion and prohibitive business plans. Who knows, it might even violate NAFTA on the grounds that Rogers is using protectionist tactics to dissuade people from buying an American product over a Canadian one like RIM's BlackBerry.
> 
> Call me crazy, but I don't think this is small potatoes for Steve Jobs and Apple. Band publicity is bad publicity. They don't want the iPhone to go the way of the Newton in any market, especially their closest trading partner.


That's quite a bold observation. For this product to incite a level of corporate back dealing to involve a NAFTA inquiry would have to be on the level of the Lumber or energy industries nation wide. Take a good look at how massive those types of a issues are, then remember how pigeon hole like this one is in comparison. Not quite small potatoes, but not quite a cash cow like it's been perceived.

Apple and Rogers have signed an agreement to bring the product into the only GSM spectrum currently available in Canada and this has no doubt been due to it's upramp of the brand here in Canada. Whether you're a big fan of Apple or not, Canada is not a gigantic consumer of Apple products compared to our neighbors across the pond (the majority of BBC is edited on Final Cut for instance). The brand of Apple would obviously be a boon to any company in Canada. Rogers however, is not going to benefit from it on any scale.

The Rogers corporation has acted as a monopoly in the past (inventing cable television) and it isn't uncommon knowledge to the major players. Currently they are doing the same thing with the GSM network. They know how to play the game when they have all the cards. So you can bet your hat that if Apple were to put pressure on Rogers, Rogers would assuredly be ready to step up to the plate.

Although it's not unreasonable to suppose that Rogers has a stake in RIM, the cost that would be incurred to fight an anti-protectionist lawsuit for companies this big would fall into the hundreds of millions (or billions is quite possible). No one wants that on either side of the continental fence.

Anyway, you're certainly right. BS walks. So do supply schedules. If the iPhone doesn't show demand before it's launch (3 days! woo!), Apple has the right as a manufacturer to the laws of Supply And Demand. Products will go where they will be purchased, not shelved. So look at this rumor of supply stock being diverted as a manufacturer's decision, rather than corporate relations for a second instead.

I'd like to see the estimated number of Apple users in Canada vs the UK as a lark. I've always wondered about that actually...


----------



## smyler67 (Jun 18, 2008)

*ok what does this mean??*

If this rumor is true....

that Apple is angry with Rogers over their high priced plans, and started taking action against Rogers. Will they do the same with Mexico or New Zealand? Because they seem to have the same issue. 

Apple has a mandate to sell phones world wide, and they have dropped the price of the device to do so.

But they are at the mercy of cell providers in countries like ours because they want the phone out there, they need to sell their product. They may not be happy, but if Rogers don't sell iphones, Apple don't sell them either.

Hey I could be wrong. But it makes sense. 

Cause if Apple did have the upper hand why the heck would New Zealand and Mexico do almost the same thing as Rogers?

MacNN | Apple retail: 8AM iPhone launch; NZ, Mexican plans


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

smyler67 said:


> If this rumor is true....
> 
> that Apple is angry with Rogers over their high priced plans, and started taking action against Rogers. Will they do the same with Mexico or New Zealand? Because they seem to have the same issue.
> 
> ...


I tend to agree with you on this for the most part. 

Especially because I was told just after the announcement that quantities would be very limited on launch here. Got this info from my local Rogers Store Manager. He has not changed his thoughts on that over the past couple of weeks either.

The ONLY reason I think the rumour could have some validity though, is due to the negative press generated. Lots of news organizations in Canada have been siding with the consumer on this, and Apple hates bad PR. So I suppose that rection, coupled with the inept Rogers PR department being alseep at the wheel, might have annoyed someone at Apple.

Final point - Apple is above all in the customer service satisfaction game. Running out of iPhones a day or two after launch is a positive for the company. Having irate people standing in line with little or no supply available at their retail locations of choice is a PR disaster and will be followed by the press who are already all over the pricing situation.

As with all things Apple - we have no idea until they tell us what's going on....


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

smyler67 said:


> If this rumor is true....
> 
> that Apple is angry with Rogers over their high priced plans, and started taking action against Rogers. Will they do the same with Mexico or New Zealand? Because they seem to have the same issue.
> 
> ...


Sorry Smyler67 -- your post is irrelevant because Chas_M has deemed this a "BS rumor". Thank goodness we have him or else we might spend hours talking about useless things!


----------



## smyler67 (Jun 18, 2008)

uPhone said:


> Sorry Smyler67 -- your post is irrelevant because Chas_M has deemed this a "BS rumor". Thank goodness we have him or else we might spend hours talking about useless things!


So this thread is over, then??

Where's the fun in posting if you cannot comment on rumor and speculation.


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

smyler67 said:


> Apple has a mandate to sell phones world wide, and they have *dropped the price of the device* to do so.


don't be fooled Apple dropped nothing, the provider is the one picking up the difference, and are charging it back to us, there is no free ride.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

uPhone said:


> Sorry Smyler67 -- your post is irrelevant because Chas_M has deemed this a "BS rumor". Thank goodness we have him or else we might spend hours talking about useless things!


And you still do it!


----------



## smyler67 (Jun 18, 2008)

jeepguy said:


> don't be fooled Apple dropped nothing, the provider is the one picking up the difference, and are charging it back to us, there is no free ride.


I agree.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

chas_m said:


> I promise you, hand on heart, the Apple Stores WILL sell the iPhone.


Umm...you were saying?  
Spat with Rogers leaves Canadian Apple stores without iPhones


----------



## smyler67 (Jun 18, 2008)

D'oh!!!

I was hoping to buy the phone through Apple.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

We've know since the announcement that Apple stores weren't getting them. Apple.ca has always stated they were at Rogers/Fido stores only. They are fueling the "limited quantity" hoax.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

chas_m said:


> I promise you, hand on heart, the Apple Stores WILL sell the iPhone.
> 
> Next you people will be telling me that iPods will no longer be carried in Apple Stores. Puh-lease.


AppleInsider | Spat with Rogers leaves Canadian Apple stores without iPhones


----------



## Shogun308 (Jun 24, 2008)

Elric said:


> We've know since the announcement that Apple stores weren't getting them. Apple.ca has always stated they were at Rogers/Fido stores only. They are fueling the "limited quantity" hoax.



Apple always sells its products at the Apple Store...so they have to make a statement as to why they are not going to...Might as well stick it to Rogers while they are at it! 

It's too bad...the iphone launch is ruined in Canada thanks to Rogers.


----------



## jaline (Jul 7, 2007)

satchmo said:


> Umm...you were saying?
> Spat with Rogers leaves Canadian Apple stores without iPhones


Wonderful.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

The Apple Insider story is the same news from the first day we could see info on the Apple Canada web page which then stated that the iPhone was only available through Rogers and Fido locations.

All Apple Insider has done as asked those same questions again, and framed them around the story/leak of limited supplies. As I read the article, I could see the quotes where the author thought _"hey great I know how I can tailer this to suit my story"_.

That article tells me a whole lot of nothing.


----------



## West Coast Boy (Sep 3, 2004)

New GSM carrier, New GSM Carrier, New GSM Carrier.... Please


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

*Chas_M said:*



> I promise you, hand on heart, the Apple Stores WILL sell the iPhone.


HAHAHAHAHAH. 

Oh all-knowing one, Chas_M, you have failed us! :-(


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

teeterboy3 said:


> The Apple Insider story is the same news from the first day we could see info on the Apple Canada web page which then stated that the iPhone was only available through Rogers and Fido locations.
> 
> All Apple Insider has done as asked those same questions again, and framed them around the story/leak of limited supplies. As I read the article, I could see the quotes where the author thought _"hey great I know how I can tailer this to suit my story"_.
> 
> That article tells me a whole lot of nothing.


It's on CBC now with a name to an Apple Rep...

Apple to Rogers on iPhone: you're on your own


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

uPhone said:


> *Chas_M said:*
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAH.
> 
> Oh all-knowing one, Chas_M, you have failed us! :-(


LOL!


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

What gets me about all this is -- if Apple is so mad at Rogers for the plans -- then what does Apple think about those being offered in say Italy and Portugal. Those rates there are worse than Canada. So is Apple taking iPhones from them too? This whole saga is just strange.


----------



## smyler67 (Jun 18, 2008)

KMPhotos said:


> What gets me about all this is -- if Apple is so mad at Rogers for the plans -- then what does Apple think about those being offered in say Italy and Portugal. Those rates there are worse than Canada. So is Apple taking iPhones from them too? This whole saga is just strange.


New Zealand and Mexico aren't much better either....something is strange.

MacNN | Apple retail: 8AM iPhone launch; NZ, Mexican plans


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

G-Mo said:


> It's on CBC now with a name to an Apple Rep...
> 
> Apple to Rogers on iPhone: you're on your own


The "source" is still appleinsider.com. It remains possible that Apple never intended to sell the iPhone in its stores here.

If the "Where to Buy" page pulled Apple stores from a fido/Rogers/Apple list, fine. Apple was never listed.

(I still thought they might carry it, but that's just me thinking Apple stores like to have lots of traffic.)


----------



## hugerobots! (Sep 24, 2007)

My last post about these 'conspiracy' theories about Apple punishing Rogers. There has been no speculation that Apple is emotionally charged about the limited number of iPhones per store, actually there is no validation to that either. Anecdotes at most from people who do not have it in stock yet. Anecdotes are not proof. They are speculation at best.

You guys are the reason so many people are freaking out about this. Apple was never listed as a retail outlet to buy the iPhone. They never have been.

I really had no idea that this forum was a giant rumor mill. It's almost on par with Apple Insider for poor information and tabloid building rumors.


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

HowEver said:


> It remains possible that Apple never intended to sell the iPhone in its stores here.


That's what iPhone Atlas is saying.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm not saying Apple isn't upset with Rogers. And we all know the plans are bad -- but when there are many other countries with worse plans than us -- and you don't hear about Apple restricting their product -- you have to start asking questions.
If Apple is mad at Rogers, they should be furious with some of the other plans.


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

slicecom said:


> That's what iPhone Atlas is saying.



Wow. Yet another blog site expousing the "truth" and this one without nary a whisper of a source. Who is this guy anyway??

It is true that Apple never once made mention of the Apple Stores in Canada carrying product at launch - but I think the general assumption was made that they would be involved due to precedent.


----------



## tleveque (Jul 3, 2008)

I think nobody ever taught about that concerning the "redirection" of Canadian iPhone stock to Europe:

iPhone box include documentation and warranty information.
And if we believe the first unboxing photos (Engadget), it also includes a power adapter.

Do you think someone will open all the boxes to replace all that??

I don't think so. 
So in the short term it is impossible! If they really took that decision last week, it will affect only the next shipment.



uPhone said:


> Via the Boy Genius Report:
> 
> Apple not happy with Rogers over iPhone plan pricing? : Boy Genius Report
> 
> This information via Smitherseen Blog:


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Maybe forcing you to buy the iPhone at the carrier's store and not letting you leave without it being activated is how they plan to circumvent people from unlocking it on their own. Sneaky!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

fjnmusic said:


> Maybe forcing you to buy the iPhone at the carrier's store and not letting you leave without it being activated is how they plan to circumvent people from unlocking it on their own. Sneaky!


Except that after Friday you'll be able to phone Rogers and order one, and unbrick it at home using iTunes.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Doesn't that conflict with the information we've been given that it must be activated in-store?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

fjnmusic said:


> Doesn't that conflict with the information we've been given that it must be activated in-store?


The information from Rogers has mostly been straightforward, it's all this reading between the lines and assuming that false reports are true that gets things mucked up.

Rogers hasn't said anywhere that they are going to require you to go to a store to buy an iPhone. A great deal of their sales are over the phone. In the past, I'd recommend finding a reputable authorized store/dealer and only buying through them, since if there is a problem with the phone you don't have to ship the phone back to Rogers, or find a store willing to take it since you didn't buy it there, and stores have loaner phone policies so you won't be without service if you don't have a backup phone.

But if you have to go to Apple stores or call Apple for service on the iPhone 3G, there is less reason to go through a store. That, and some people have reasons for not lining up.


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

KMPhotos said:


> I'm not saying Apple isn't upset with Rogers. And we all know the plans are bad -- but when there are many other countries with worse plans than us -- and you don't hear about Apple restricting their product -- you have to start asking questions.
> If Apple is mad at Rogers, they should be furious with some of the other plans.


[rant on]

I like to think that Canada is on par technologically with the US, and should be treated the same way, we are not someones ugly cousin we keep hidden away. I don't care what they get over the pond, I care what they get over the border, our closest neighbors, and that is the yard stick I look to. I'm tired of being treated like some 2nd class citizen by our wireless carriers.

Rogers no matter how you justify it dropped the ball and will not get my business period.

[/rant off]


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Thanks for listening Rogers... $30 for 6Gigs is getting better! Still a couple days to cave more.


----------

